# Updated: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2017)

```
According to NokiShita, Tamron will be announcing a SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD lens this week.</p>
<p><strong>SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD</strong> (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Model A 030</li>
<li>Mount: For Canon · For Nikon</li>
<li>Reservation start date: February 3, 2017</li>
</ul>
<p>Last week images of a brand new <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-tamron-sp-70-200mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-coming-soon/">Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2</a> were leaked.</p>
<p>Except a lot more announcements in February ahead of CP+ in Yokohama, Japan.</p>
<p><strong>UPDATE</strong></p>
<p>Below is some additional information about the SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD (Google translated)</p>
<ul>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">Renewed the exterior design of the A005, the newly adopted anti-fouling coat </span></li>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">Improved AF speed and precision, improvement of the camera shake correction function VC </span></li>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">Mount: for Canon, for Nikon </span></li>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">Release Date: February 23, 2017 </span></li>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">Suggested retail price: 60,000 yen + tax </span></li>
<li><span class="goog-text-highlight">Retailers Price: 45,900 yen (tax included)</span></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

I have the current version, regarded by many as the best consumer 70-300mm for Canon. It's not so good at 300mm, though, I wonder if they have been sble to improve the optics.


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

I don't understand. Is this 70-300 the mark II low budget version, or some completely different (high-end) thing like the Canon 70-300L ?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

It will be interesting to see how Canon's lately released 70-300 can perform against this one.


----------



## sanj (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



Maximilian said:


> It will be interesting to see how Canon's lately released 70-300 can perform against this one.



Yes.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

GOOD!
I don't like the A005 version which i have...and i'm having a hard time selling it...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



Crosswind said:


> I don't understand. Is this 70-300 the mark II low budget version, or some completely different (high-end) thing like the Canon 70-300L ?


This lens will replace existing 70-300mm VC lens which roughly costs the same as Canon's 70-300mm Nano usm lens. Maybe it will cost around 550$us but should come with compatibilty for tap-in console(Tamroms usb dock).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

AS Usual, Nikon users will benefit more than Canon users. Tamron is said to be the largest lens maker in the world, and really cuts into higher priced OEM sales at the consumer level where price is what sells lenses. Now, by competing more and more with higher end products, those in the enthusiast market can afford a nice lens and stay in their budget. 

Over my 60+ years in photography, I've owned countless lenses from Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, Sigma, Tamron, Tokina, Yashica, Minolta, Fujii, Mamiya, Hasselblad, and even Rokinon. More lenses, I'm sure. (not counting rebranded stuff like Quantaray). I still have boxes of them in my studio which I'll sell someday.

Of the third party lenses I prefer Tokina and Tamron. Minolta and Yashica were the worst for me.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Over my 60+ years in photography, I've owned countless lenses from Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, Sigma, Tamron, Tokina, Yashica, Minolta, Fujii, Mamiya, Hasselblad, and even Rokinon. More lenses, I'm sure. (not counting rebranded stuff like Quantaray). I still have boxes of them in my studio which I'll sell someday.
> 
> Of the third party lenses I prefer Tokina and Tamron. Minolta and Yashica were the worst for me.


I also like the Tokina lenses, but recently I discovered incompatibility between 16-50mm and T5i when in live view.

Currently, maintaining compatibility with new camera bodies is a major challenge for lens manufacturers.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

I should have jumped on the 55-250 STM last year but I keep holding out for something better in the same ballpark price range.
Canon's new 70-300 was a letdown, let's see if Tamron can't make something that works better at the long end.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

If the new version will perform better at 300mm than the previous one I will take a closer look at it.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



andrei1989 said:


> GOOD!
> I don't like the A005 version which i have...and i'm having a hard time selling it...



You and me both.. Optically on APS-C its just to soft for me and the micro contrast is also horrid. Really regret buying it..


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

an another Tamron lens with wrong direction zoom ring. Thanks, but no thanks. Fatal flaw. A third party lens manufacturer not even willing to match lens mount and zoom ring direction, simply does not deserve our business. 

Tamron, go back and think about it. Come back, once you figured it out. Until then, suck up to Nikonians. Bye bye!


----------



## -1 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

The new budget Canon 70-300 is killing the present Tammy:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1077&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=3&API=1&LensComp=757&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=0

While it was a good alternative vs the old:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=288&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=2&API=0&LensComp=757&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=1


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



9VIII said:


> I should have jumped on the 55-250 STM last year but I keep holding out for something better in the same ballpark price range.
> Canon's new 70-300 was a letdown, let's see if Tamron can't make something that works better at the long end.



is the new canom 70-300mm that bad? was thinking of getting 1 for hs football and or nfl camps in the summer for the 300mm


----------



## rwvaughn (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



BigAntTVProductions said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > I should have jumped on the 55-250 STM last year but I keep holding out for something better in the same ballpark price range.
> ...



With that purpose in mind you would never be happy with the Canon or the Tamron at 300mm. You would be better off with the 70-200 f/4 and slap a teleconverter on it or get a descent 300mm f/4 prime.


----------



## -1 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



rwvaughn said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



The the 70-200 f/4 with TC is not better at the long end...

Canon vs Canon at 200:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1077&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=3&API=1&LensComp=404&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0

at 300:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1077&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=1&LensComp=404&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*

More details on this 'Model A030' and a picture from Nokishita Camera:

http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2017/02/sp-70-300mm-f4-56-di-vc-usd-model-a030.html

- same optical formula as the current A005 model
- fluorine coating on the front lens element
- some minor cosmetic changes
- improved AF speed and accuracy
- improved optical stabilisation
- Canon EF and Nikon F mounts
- available from February 23rd, 2017
- MRSP: ¥60,000 excl. tax (approx. $535)
- expected street price: ¥45,900 incl. tax (approx. $380).


----------



## Zv (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



Crosswind said:


> I don't understand. Is this 70-300 the mark II low budget version, or some completely different (high-end) thing like the Canon 70-300L ?



Was gonna ask the same thing. Is this an update to the existing low budget 70-300 lens? I used to own that, it was the first telephoto lens I bought. Sold that one pretty quick. 

Edit - thanks Mistral75 that clears things up.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 2, 2017)

same optical formula...meh...not interesting anymore...probably just added support for they USB dock..


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



BigAntTVProductions said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > I should have jumped on the 55-250 STM last year but I keep holding out for something better in the same ballpark price range.
> ...



I'll be releasing a segment on Monday that may help you with that. The new Canon 70-300 is far better than what it has been given credit for so far (at least the copy I have).


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



Mistral75 said:


> More details on this 'Model A030' and a picture from NokiS___a Camera:
> 
> http://www.nokiS___a-camera.com/2017/02/sp-70-300mm-f4-56-di-vc-usd-model-a030.html
> 
> ...



Ouch, you are going to get banned. You shouldnt have done this, Canonrumours is an intolerant place.


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Thank you Dustin. Like many others here I wait for your reviews. Very meaningful and useful. Keep up the good work. Thanks again.


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



andrei1989 said:


> GOOD!
> I don't like the A005 version which i have...and i'm having a hard time selling it...



My first Tamron was a 17-50 f/2.8 that I bought around $500 few years ago. I was disappointed with the build and the picture quality. I ended up returning that. Years later I tried the Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD. I did not expect stellar quality from this lens but really was disappointed with the image quality. It was unacceptably soft in all FL. I bought it used thinking worst case scenario I should be able to sell it off without much loss. I was wrong, tried selling it for almost 6 months and there were no takers. I ended up trading it. In the end I did not loose much but ever since I have decided not to buy any more Tamrons. The 24-70 f/2.8VC really tempted me but choose to go with Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 ll. I guess not lot of people interested in used Tamron gear probably?


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 3, 2017)

Announced in Japan.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: Tamron to Announce SP 70-300 mm F / 4-5.6 Di VC USD Shortly*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Sounds interesting Dustin. Will definitely be keeping an eye out for that one.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

and yet another new/updated Tamron lens that still comes with "wrong turn" Zoom ring for EF mount. 
Absolutely "no go" for me.

@Tamron: change that. Sigma did, so can you.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 6, 2017)

Here's a link to my video segment on whether or not the new 70-300 IS II is sharp or not - http://bit.ly/70300Sharp


----------



## jd7 (Feb 8, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a link to my video segment on whether or not the new 70-300 IS II is sharp or not - http://bit.ly/70300Sharp



Very interesting! (Although I admit I haven't watched the whole thing - just watched bits and pieces.)

Am looking forward to hearing your final conclusions in due course Dustin, but sounds to me like the lens might turn out to be pretty good after all, especially once you factor in price and weight.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 8, 2017)

jd7 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a link to my video segment on whether or not the new 70-300 IS II is sharp or not - http://bit.ly/70300Sharp
> ...



I actually think it is pretty good.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 8, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Great to know! The next question is - do I want a 70-300 IS II or a 135L as a travel telephoto?!? I've often wanted to justify (to myself) buying a 135L (and a 135L would also serve as a great portrait lens and no doubt it's optically better), but I'm thinking a 70-300 IS II would probably be the more useful for my use really. Oh well, that's all getting even further OT.

Thanks again for the review Dustin.


----------



## Zv (Feb 9, 2017)

jd7 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > jd7 said:
> ...



As someone who owns the 135L I can tell you that I have never once traveled with it. The 70-300 would be way more useful IMO. Unless you're going to be shooting wide open, thin dof type headshots on your travels I'd say the zoom is a better bet. 

The IS alone is useful enough. I find the 135L limited when the light levels go down. Razor thin dof is not my thing mind so I guess some would argue the f/2 case. But even then you gotta really watch the shutter speed with this thing as I've found anything under 1/200s can cause blurring. Even the steadiest would be at 1/100 maybe. 

With the IS lenses you can easily shoot at 1/30 or 1/15 and get reasonable results. Plus you might just get something in focus! 

The 70-300 with the LCD even gives feedback about lens shake. Further improving your chances of a half decent shot. 

135L comes into it's own for indoor sports or outdoor where the action is close like 3 on 3 basketball. At f/2.8 it's razor sharp. Wide open is OK but personally I avoid it and start at f/2.8, so for me having a 70-200 f/4 IS I find few opportunities to use my 135L. But when I do the results are impressive!


----------



## jd7 (Feb 11, 2017)

Zv said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Thanks Zv. When I've asked around previously, I've found a pretty even split between those who like using their 135L as a small, light telephoto for travel and those who think a 135mm prime just isn't very useful as a travel lens. My heart says 135L (I really am a fan of a lot of the images I see taken with it), but my head says the 70-300 (or just carrying the 70-200 2.8L or going without a telephoto) is probably the way to go for my purposes.

I don't have any trips coming up soon, sadly, so I won't be making any decision immediately. Might see where the price of the 70-300 IS II settles later in the year.


----------



## Zv (Feb 11, 2017)

jd7 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > jd7 said:
> ...



I guess it depends on each persons individual style of shooting. When I travel abroad I like to take the least amount of gear possible so I end up taking just my wide angle zoom and general purpose (24-105L). 105mm is not long enough but I can live with that as most shots I take are landmarks, landscapes and street scenes. I've often wished I had a small and light image stabilized tele for some different viewpoints and details though. 

The 135L is actually kinda hefty. It "feels" about as heavy as my 70-200 f/4L IS (I just looked it up and there's only 10g difference between them; 135L is 750g and 70-200 is 760g) There's that huge front element which weighs a fair bit. Plus the hood on the the 135L almost doubles the working length of the lens. However, take the hood off and you can use this lens out on the streets in a sort of "stealth mode" as it doesn't attract much attention, it just looks like an ordinary sized black lens. 

The 70-300II is 710g in comparison. Not a whole lot different but when you're carrying it on your back all day it can add up. 

If I didn't have the 70-200 I'd probably have bought this 70-300II right away. It seems like a great travel companion.


----------

